# Miniature Replicas Of Mills And Lathes



## middle.road (Oct 1, 2015)

Anybody else every see this gent's work? Amazing.
http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/jordan.htm


----------



## cvairwerks (Oct 1, 2015)

For a little bit smaller scale: http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/images/WmRob30.jpg

All those guys are really good. Would love to be able to have half their skills.


----------



## gjmontll (Oct 1, 2015)

All great stuff! This museum is only ten miles from home and I visit it about once a year. And it was this museum that motivated me to get into our hobby. 
I hope that my current project (My 1/8th scale model of a French 75mm field artillery cannon, Model 1897)  might be good enough to find a home there.
    Greg


----------



## Andre (Oct 1, 2015)

<------- My profile picture is a miniature Bridgeport B. Jordan created. 

I'm building a very small watchmakers lathe as we speak, however I can't fathom building one 1/10th the size of mine. I wonder if there is old video of him working, I would like to watch it. 

Another good model: 

Because of forum rules, I am not allowed to post a link to this thread in question. I'll leave you with a partial link, use your imagination to fill in the blanks. 

/vb/general/sale-1-6-hlvh-model-cabin-fever-196551/


----------



## middle.road (Oct 5, 2015)

Andre said:


> ................
> Another good model:
> Because of forum rules, I am not allowed to post a link to this thread in question. I'll leave you with a partial link, use your imagination to fill in the blanks.
> /vb/general/sale-1-6-hlvh-model-cabin-fever-196551/



That was a great post by George. 25 years, WOW. I believe that would have to classify as a work of art actually.
How does one acquire the patience to make a model like that or the ones that Jordan did and the model Greg is taking on?


----------



## higgite (Oct 5, 2015)

Andre,

Can you point me to the rule that says you can't post the complete link? Unless the material is copyrighted, I didn't find a rule. Maybe I overlooked it. Thanks.

Tom


----------

